# Pics of My 10 gallon tank



## bananas

I'll keep adding pics here that I want to share. I love taking pics of my fish.

thats all of them crowding around a new piece of boiled squash I put for them












you can see the golden chinese algae eating catfish sucking on the side of the tank, plus a snail











the red one is really nice looking, and thats a female following him, but in my tank males follow the females, and sometimes they fight about a particular female. It's like a soap opera in there.











the first time our little snails laid eggs. i got to see them mate and woke up early the next day to watch the female depositing the eggs! exciting
unfortunately we don't have enough room for 200 apple snails in our tank, so they lay em every once in a while and we have to remove them.













I thought this one looked nice with the pregnant female poking its head out.












these two seem to like each other. its cute












The golden chinese algae eating catfish (its not chinese, and its not a catfish, and it doesnt always just eat algae, but o well).
aka "the sucky fish"












every time a snail makes it somehwhere high up the fish like to poke at it until it falls, it's kind of sad, but when all the fish sleep the snails wake up most so they get their privacy










awww he's gonna fall off now.











i already showed a cropped version of this image, but it was really good and i had to show the whole thing. This baby's new, he's real tiny, had to put the cam on best best quality.












that's it for now.
taking pics is basically my favorite part of having fish.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

aww i love how colorful the tank is!! looks good...but the pics were to big for my screen


----------



## bananas

thanks whoever resized them, didnt know they were that big lol. I was just using windows pic and fax veiwer so they looked small


----------



## fishfreaks

cool pics, whats the name of that white snail? i never liked snails, but i like that one!


----------



## bananas

it's an apple snail, snails are the best part of the tank i think

My sister named him staple because it looks like his shell has 2 staples on it, but it's just sort a marking.


----------



## Lydia

Your fish are pretty! Good quality pics too! I especially like the shot of the little baby


----------



## gate113

yeah nice pics. I like the baby...and the pic where the two plattys are like a couple. The snail eggs creep me out.


----------



## bananas

got a great shot of him with his inhalant siphon extended!


----------



## fishfreaks

awesome! do they eat plants?


----------



## bananas

yes they do, but those are fake plants. They a lot of algae. And if they're nice they get a piece of half-boiled squash. thats the best because te fish, snails, AND catfish all love the squash


----------



## Lara

Nice and colourful tank Bananas! I used to have several apple snails but had to get rid of them as they make a lot of mess and tend to pollute the water. One thing you might be interested in is that the eggs are almost always sterile, no eggs that my snails laid over the course of a year ever hatched. At one time I had about 7 apple snails, some betta's and bristlenose catfish in a tank and I spent the majority of my time watching the snails, they are quite peaceful and majestic, very relaxing to watch. Also, mine never ate the plants (they're not really renouned for that) however they ate my catfish's algae tabs! The fish had to get in real fast or go hungry! :lol: Good luck with it all! :-D


----------



## Chazwick

Nice tank, but i prefer the natural look


----------



## bananas

Here's some more:


female apple snail digging around finding food



















more fry











funny, this looks a lot like the fish is giving him a kiss











snail love













some fish









catfish













inhalant siphon










catfish









and thats it for now


----------



## fishfreaks

nice shots! i love that snail!


----------



## bananas

fishfreaks you dont have to keep editing my images, i'm making them smaller now. and the spacing between them i put for a reason.







and yes, the snail is rather awesome


----------



## fish_doc

Nice clear water and bright colored tank. Looks good


----------



## fishfreaks

actually, on my screen 4 of them were big, so i made them smaller


----------



## bananas

well that's just your screen, it may look fine to you but now its super small to me and probably anyone else.




> Nice clear water and bright colored tank. Looks good


yea but all my stuff is artificial, the plants, the rocks, etc.
is that bad?


----------



## fish_doc

From a web development site:



> There is a definite trend in monitor design to go from screen resolutions of 800 x 600 pixels to screen resolutions of 1024 x 768 pixels. Five studies of screen resolutions were reviewed. Two of the studies reported that the largest number of users (53%) were using screen resolutions of 800 x 600 pixels (27% were using 1024 x 768). However, three of the studies reported that the largest number of their users (43%) were using screen resolutions of 1024 x 768 pixels (only 24% were using 800 x 600 pixels). Only about 7% of users are using 640 x 480 pixels, and about 13% are using higher resolutions (1280 x 1024, 1600 x 1200, etc.)


These numbers give you a idea on when trying to size a photo what you should shoot for. Now remember that is the screen resolution so you want to size things to fit within those screens. Also keep in mind many people are on older windows software that does not resize the photos that show up. Me for example I run Win98SE on one computer WIN2000 on another and WINXP on a third. And all three get used pretty much the same amount of time. My wife teases me because sometimes I will be online with two computers at once. (OK im a mega geek)


----------



## bananas

hey then my pic size was fine in that case, the biggest ones were maybe around 800-600


----------



## fish_doc

Well if that was the photo size you also have to consider the frame of the web engine. "internet explerer, mozella, foxfire etc... and the addition of the website software. In this case vBulletin. It all has to add up together to the resolution settings.


----------



## bananas

tried to photoshop up a platy of mine, not too good, but i'm getting better at photoshop so I might as well post my progress


----------



## fish_doc

Not to bad. Is it the right way. It looks like he is belly up. It looks like his smile is on the top and nose in the middle. But that would make the fins wrong. I like how you got the colors with a burst and shaded the fins out though.


----------



## bananas

no my platies mouth's are just weird like that lol
i see what you mean about the belly though...


----------



## fish_doc

It is nice though. I dont have that kind of patience. My wife did all the graphics for my website. I just provide her with the information and she builds the site for me.


----------



## Georgia Peach

nice tank! I always heard that chinese algae eaters were really aggressive. How is yours??


----------



## bananas

what you heard is true
but mine is a very good little girl, she does push around at the other fish when they get in her way, but she doesnt hurt them. she's very scared of humans and hides whenever someone walks by. That pink rock thing is her house. I was taking it out one time to clean from under it and she went crazy throwing marbles about and swimming fast in panic


----------



## Georgia Peach

its a very nice fish! thats the first time I have seen one


----------



## bananas

I got a great pic of my snail eating a new piece of boiled squash, as you can see they eat it pretty fast.

You can see her mouth sliding along the squash slice as the tongue extends to grab food. Kind of like a little scanner sliding along, a metal detector or something that beeps when it detects metal. Her tongue starts grabbing food when the flat mouth detects food. It's cooler to watch in action, but this pic is good.


----------



## fishfreaks

I am definatly trying to find us that snail :-D Nice Shot!


----------



## bananas

This platy of mine came out with a really nice blu-ish green color, I could never get a real pic of it since it hates the camera, but I got it by accident while trying to get the snail. I know cucci67 wanted to see a platy like this.


----------



## bananas

I took out my snails and put em in a plate to treat them after they got sick.










the male snail climbed on top of the female snail, not for any reason other than he was too lazy to walk around and decided to hitch a ride.










he clung on pretty well


----------



## ncstater1919

i cant see most of the pics, but the ones i can see are awesome 

EDIT: dues to red X's. Dos anyone else have this problem??? or do you know how to treat it?


----------



## fishfreaks

Nope, cant see the pics here anymore either


----------

